# Pics from the Smokies



## RMelton (Jan 27, 2011)

I just wanted to post a few pics from last weekends backpacking trip to the Smokies. We left out of Elkmont Campground near Gatlinburg TN. 25 mile loop in 2.5 days. Great weekend.


----------



## BSFR98 (Jan 28, 2011)

If only you where out west with a rifle in hand!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 28, 2011)

awesome hike looks like ...... can't imagine how hard walkin' in that stuff was ....


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## garnede (Mar 14, 2011)

I can imagine how hard the walking was, but it does not make it any less beautiful.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow. 25 miles in 2.5 days in the snow. Man, ya'll were pushing! How many pounds did ya'll lose? I did 40 miles in the Appalachians in 5 days and lost 25 lbs and that was chowing down on some good freeze dried lasagna, beef stew and jerky.


----------

